# Mauvaise sortie couleur sur imprimante Canon Pixma ip4500



## Master (18 Janvier 2008)

Tout d'abord bonjour, je vien chercher votre aide avant de perdre la tete. Je vien de recevoir ma nouvelle imprimante la "Canon Pixma ip4500" elle tout ce qu'il me faut, impression sur cd et sans bordure sur les A4. Mais j'ai un souci niveau couleur, l'imprimante fonctionne avec des cartouche CMJN mon document est en CMJN mais il me l'imprime avec des profils RVB. et impossible de changé je n'ai juste le choix entre entre RVB composite et Gris composite, comme si elle était RVB.

J'ai cherché le fichier ppd de l'imprimante je n'ai trouvé que les drivers que j'ai installé mais sans succé
J'ai changé les profils icc sans succé.
Je ne voix qu'une explication. Dans les configuration d'impression dans le sous menu "Sortie" je ne peux pas sélection "CMJN Composite" et je suis sur que pour avoir le bon rendu couleur il faut que je me mette en CMJN.

Alors ma question finale ou mon enigme c'est comment arriver à selectionner le mode CMJN Composite dans e menu impression ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## aurel74 (21 Janvier 2008)

C'est le driver de ton imprimante qui va opérer la conversion de RVB vers le mode CMJN. Tu dois donc imprimer en RVB.


----------



## Master (21 Janvier 2008)

MErci mais le probleme que j'ai une image en CMJN est traduite en RVB pour etre imprimé sur une imprimante CMJN. Et que je trouve pas comment mettre le mode CMJN dans les parametre d'impression.


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2008)

En fait, je ne suis pas du tout sûr que cette imprimante (ou celles du même type, j'ai une 4300) soient des imprimantes CMJN : ce sont des imprimantes à 4 cartouches qui s'appellent C,M,J,N mais de là à être sûr qu'elle réponde au modèle CMJN, il y a un monde. C'est sans doute un mode propriétaire qui n'est pas forcément le modèle standard et donc pas forcément utilisable avec une image codée en CMJN.

La 4500 n'est pas une imprimante de type quadrichromie professionnelle et les drivers de cette imprimante ne gèrent pas ces modes quadrichromie. En tous cas, je n'ai rien vu qui ressemble à ça dans la doc de la 4300.

Donc ton image sera de toutes façons convertie (soit par un logiciel qui gère le CMJN et la convertira au moment de l'envoyer au driver, soit parce que tu la convertis toi-même.

Mais, je le répète, je pense que le fait qu'il y ait 4 couleurs cyan,magenta,jaune,noir n'est pas forcément en relation avec un modèle quadrichromique standard, pas plus que les imprimantes à 6 cartouches ne répondent à un modèle standard à six couleurs. Ce sont les bidouilles des constructeurs d'imprimantes qui optimisent le rendu en rajoutant des cartouches et leur utilisation avec une cuisine dont nous n'avons pas la recette.


----------

